# The Weather Is Nice and the Roads Are Empty



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am a newcomer to Texas, Leander to be specific. There sure are plenty of places to ride around here. I'm sharing the road with a lot of ranch trucks, but they all have been very considerate and given me plenty of room, even when the road is narrow.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oh man that's how to make a guy jealous!


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Residing in Houston, I am, of course, envious. *sigh*


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

My Brother lived in Leander for a few years. Somehow I never got to ride with him in those hills...

Nice country, there.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Were it not for moving to DFW to marry my wife I'd still be in central texas for the exact reason those photos show.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Not much traffic on weekends either.


----------



## beansnrice (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow! Those are awesome pictures!


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

There are a lot of places where cyclists have packed it in for the season because the weather is bad. Don't have to do that around here; really need to take advantage of that.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok you better post some routes if you're gonna tease us like that.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> ok you better post some routes if you're gonna tease us like that.


As I stated in my original post, I am new in town so I basically ride around to see what's out there, but I'll try to give you a general idea.
I live in Leander, so I usually start from there. If you are visiting, you can park at Robin Bledsoe Park(Leander swimming pool), Benbrook Ranch Park(where they have a mini skatepark and disc golf course) or the Leander Public Library at 1011 South Bagdad Road.
Head north on Baghdad Road(Co. Road 279), hang a left on Farm to Market Road 2243 to Round Mountain Road(Co. Road 282). Turn right, head north to Ranch Road 1869(short ride; turn right on Co. Road 281 from 282 to 279, turn right back to Leander). Right on 1869 takes you through Liberty Hill and back on 279 to Leander; about 25 miles. Left on 1869 takes you through Balcones Wildlife Refuge to Farm to Market Road 1174. Left on 1174 south to Co. Road 1431. Left(E) on 1431 between Lake Travis and Balcones, through Lago Vista and Jonestown to Nameless Road. Left on Nameless Road, past Round Mountain Road until it turns into 2243 and you are back where you started. If I recall, this is about sixty miles or so.
There are a lot of other ways you can go. As you can see by the photos, it's a pretty darn nice place to ride.
I'll try to find my GPS and be a bit more up to date on the directions next time.


*Google Map*


----------



## svt boost (Feb 12, 2010)

wide open empty spaces! not so much in the DFW


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> wide open empty spaces! not so much in the DFW


Drive to the edge of town and start riding


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

ronbo613 said:


> Drive to the edge of town and start riding


Agreed. When I moved from Austin to DFW I was quite dismayed over the quality of riding, but now after two years here I've gotten a number of enjoyable routes. I'm in the GP/Arlington area, and the moment I get south of 287 I've got all the country roads I could want. Granted the climbing and hills aren't really the same, but it still is quite nice riding.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I ride in the same area...as soon as the weather got good the crowds thinned out. My guess is that people don't like the wind we get in the fall.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Somewhere between Leander and Bertram, Texas


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice, I'm from Burnet. It's possible I've driven down those roads.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Nice, I'm from Burnet. It's possible I've driven down those roads.


Plenty of good riding. The key is to find the county roads that go between the bigger highways and keep away from the 60 MPH traffic.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

This is what I miss about Austin. You could ride for half an hour and you;d end up on deserted county roads with some sizable climbs.

Dallas is flat.


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

you are insane for riding on 1431....


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> you are insane for riding on 1431....


Not ideal for riding, for sure; reminds me a lot of the time I spent in SoCal. Seems like most of 1431 has pretty wide shoulders so you can get a few feet of space. It is a bit gnarly.
29 and 183 are the roads I _really_ try to avoid. I thought it would be the ranchers in their duallies hauling trailers I'd have to worry about, but for the most part, I have found that the "good 'ol boys" usually give me plenty of room. It is the "locals" in their SUVs talking on the cell phone at 60MPH that are my major concern.


----------



## flannels (Nov 30, 2011)

ronbo613 said:


> Not ideal for riding, for sure; reminds me a lot of the time I spent in SoCal. Seems like most of 1431 has pretty wide shoulders so you can get a few feet of space. It is a bit gnarly.
> 29 and 183 are the roads I _really_ try to avoid. I thought it would be the ranchers in their duallies hauling trailers I'd have to worry about, but for the most part, I have found that the "good 'ol boys" usually give me plenty of room. It is the "locals" in their SUVs talking on the cell phone at 60MPH that are my major concern.


suvs and cell phones, terrible combination


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The weather is going to be overcast and colder this weekend, at least in San Antonio. The best thing about Texas winter is that it's almost never too cold to ride. 
I love the pictures, those roads look nice! I have a Cervelo Soloist Team also (2006 - anodized Black) and it's great to ride here. Be safe out there


----------



## SuperSlow (Feb 11, 2005)

flannels said:


> suvs and cell phones, terrible combination


and one of the deadliest roads in Austin with no shoulder


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> The weather is going to be overcast and colder this weekend, at least in San Antonio.


Looking like the PacNW around here the past few days....


----------

